# Luxman gear and Vivid B-1 speakers (cross post)



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Putting a "heads up" here since there's a lot of 2-channel Luxman goodness in my Vivid speaker thread

Luxman and Vivid goodness

Enjoy!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I had not seen your other thread. Will be on the lookout for a chance to hear those B-1s.


----------

